# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Zygor The Elder Scrolls Online Guides [Updated]

## Breakdown88

This is the latest version of Zygor's elder scroll online ingame guides. I will try to keep it updated as often as i can.



*Nov 6th:*

https://mega.co.nz/#!JQgiybob!cVZjk9...Y6wrMNaRj91HCs


*Installation:*


```
Go to the ESO documents directory 

Windows 
EU: C:\Users\YOURUSER\Documents\Elder Scrolls Online\liveeu\ 
US: C:\Users\YOURUSER\Documents\Elder Scrolls Online\live\ 
Mac 
EU: ~/Documents/Elder Scrolls Online/liveeu/ 
US: ~/Documents/Elder Scrolls Online/live/ 

Create a folder called Addons, if it doesn't exist. 

Extract the contents of the manually downloaded ZIP file into the Addons folder. A "ZygorGuidesViewer" folder should appear. 

Load the game, log into character selection and click the Add-Ons option. You should see Zygor Guides Viewer on your list. Make sure it is checked and "out of date addons" is checked. 

Play the game.
```

----------


## lalaa

That's actually pretty nice, thanks man

----------


## Robin Engberg

dont understand how to do

----------


## QuadroTony

i know Zygor retired from TESO

any updates of latest release of his guide?

or Nov 6 is the latest

----------


## Aestro

> This is the latest version of Zygor's elder scroll online ingame guides. I will try to keep it updated as often as i can.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nov 6th:*
> 
> https://mega.co.nz/#!JQgiybob!cVZjk9...Y6wrMNaRj91HCs
> 
> 
> ...


So, I've tried this and the addon just wont show up, does anyone know why this is?

----------


## Jgizle

Any way to get an out-of-game guide? Can't use this on console.

----------


## BlodyWarior

> Any way to get an out-of-game guide? Can't use this on console.


first off zygor was only trough ingame addon nothing else.

secondly the guide is by now hugely outdated and your better off without as ALLOT of locations ingame has changed and zygor never updated it after like 2weeks after pc release.

lastly, all quests are pretty linear, very few quests are hidden. if you realy want something out-of-game just check Quests - Esohead - Elder Scrolls Online Database and filter by zone

----------


## johnstone

> This is the latest version of Zygor's elder scroll online ingame guides. I will try to keep it updated as often as i can.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nov 6th:*
> 
> MEGA
> 
> 
> ...


 nice but a bit out dated do you still have it and can you post a link for the updated copy ?

----------


## Lorenzo82

thanks!! gonna try this

----------


## dedren

With the new update, any chance you'd be able to get ahold of it?

----------


## Emrah123

> With the new update, any chance you'd be able to get ahold of it?


I second this question

----------


## Lavillana

I use the Zygor guide. In my opinion, it is worth the price of the subscription. It keeps me from getting lost trying to keep up with all of the different quests in the game.

----------


## Ehnoah

Someone has the latest Zygor for ESO?

----------


## GambaZ

Zygor has discountinued ESO and made it public so anyone can edit or etc. A nice guy is developing addon himself which you can download here;
Zygor Guides ESO Leveling Guide (Community) : Map, Coords, Compasses : Elder Scrolls Online AddOns

It has latest DLC quests etc etc.

----------

